# [RISOLTO] Acellerazione grafica

## Wilbur Mercer

Ciao a tutti,

Sul mio pc ormai funziona tutto tranne l'accellerazione grafica, ho seguito perfettamente questa guida: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/dri-howto.xml

Ricompilo il kernel riavvio, emergo tutto il neccessario ma a "glxinfo | grep rendering" da ancora no.

Ho un portatile Dell Inspiron 6000 con ati radeon mobility x300, non è che devo modificare qualcosa?

Spero possiate aitutarmi, grazie.

PS

A "glxgears" ottengo circa 250 FPS.Last edited by Wilbur Mercer on Thu Oct 12, 2006 9:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BikE

Con che versione dei driver stai provando?

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *Wilbur Mercer wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Sul mio pc ormai funziona tutto tranne l'accellerazione grafica, ho seguito perfettamente questa guida: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/dri-howto.xml

 Ferma tutto. Quella guida è vecchia (1 febbraio 2006...) e non so se x11-drm sia ancora utilizzabile su Xorg 7.*. Che versione di Xorg stai usando?

Secondo: non ho mai avuto né una ATI né una Nvidia, ma ti consiglierei di passare a quelli proprietari (che si trovano comunque in portage, x11-drivers/ati-drivers). Una guida potrebbe essere questa. Lì c'è anche scritto che alcuni modelli delle schede ATI non sono supportati se non con i driver proprietari.

Ciao.

----------

## Wilbur Mercer

Allora, vi mando lo xorg.conf:

```

# File generated by xorgconfig.

#

# Copyright 2004 The X.Org Foundation

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# The X.Org Foundation BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of The X.Org Foundation shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from

# The X.Org Foundation.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the xorg.conf(5x) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "dri"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

   Identifier     "Simple Layout"

   Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# 

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

EndSection

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

# This loads the font modules

#    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

# This loads the GLX module

#    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

   Load  "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option       "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

   EndSubSection

   Load  "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

   Identifier  "Keyboard1"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

   Option       "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option       "XkbModel" "dell101"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Mouse wheel mapping.  Default is to map vertical wheel to buttons 4 & 5,

# horizontal wheel to buttons 6 & 7.   Change if your mouse has more than

# 3 buttons and you need to map the wheel to different button ids to avoid

# conflicts.

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

   Identifier  "Mouse1"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "IMPS/2"   # IntelliMouse PS/2

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button mice

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

   Identifier   "My Monitor"

   HorizSync    28 - 110

   VertRefresh  50 - 75

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   Option       "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

   Option       "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

   Option       "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

   Identifier  "Standard VGA"

   Driver      "vga"

   VendorName  "Unknown"

   BoardName   "Unknown"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    #VideoRam    65536

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

   Identifier  "** ATI Radeon (generic)               [radeon]"

   Driver      "radeon"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Driver      "fglrx"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen 1"

   Device     "** ATI Radeon (generic)               [radeon]"

   Monitor    "My Monitor"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

      Modes    "1680x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

      Modes    "1680x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1680x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

La versione di xorg è la 7.0-r1.

Sbaglio qualcosa?

----------

## cloc3

evita di postare codice così sporco, altrimenti nessuno lo leggerà.

la prossima volta, prima di postare, apri un terminale e dai:

```

 sed '/^#/d' /etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

poi fai un taglia incolla e trasporti. la cosa è del tutto innocua per il tuo xorg.conf.

ciò detto, non mi intendo di driver ati, ma estrapolo dal tuo code:

```

Section "InputDevice"

...

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

...

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

...

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

...

EndSection

Section "Device"

...

EndSection

Section "Device"

...

EndSection

Section "Device"

...

EndSection

Section "Screen"

...

EndSection

Section "Screen"

...

EndSection

```

come minimo, penso che il tuo X, ad ogni avvio, abbia un mal di testa terribile, per capire quale Sectio Screen tenere per buona.

non so se questo sia anche dannoso, da diventare causa del tuo problema, ma certamente mi sembra sconveniente.

molte informazioni si ricavano dai file di log, in /var/log/X.*

il file è pesante da leggere, ma ricercando i WW e gli EE con less, si arriva a capire un sacco di cose.

----------

## Wilbur Mercer

Nei  file ci capisco meno di niente, e poi più che altro non ho trovato neanche un less.   :Question: 

Come faccio a sapere quali sono le sezioni sbagliate? Ci ho messo molto per far andare la grafica e non vorrei rovinare tutto...

----------

## cloc3

 *Wilbur Mercer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Come faccio a sapere quali sono le sezioni sbagliate? Ci ho messo molto per far andare la grafica e non vorrei rovinare tutto...

 

copia l'originale in un posto sicuro, poi modifica una cosa alla volta e guarda il risultato.

Dopo averlo semplificato al massimo, ricontrolla ogni particolare, seguendo l'howto del wiki.

i log di X sono piuttosto pesanti e fanno paura, ma ti danno molte informazioni che fanno pensare:

```

# less /var/log/Xorg.0.log

```

poi digito:

```

/glx

```

e leggo:

```

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.9625

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

...

```

significa che le cose sono andate bene, altrimenti avrei letto dei simboli EE, oppure WW.

una chiave che puoi guardare è "driver".

ti carica il driver "vga", come richiesto nella tua prima Section "Device", o il driver "radeon", che imposti nella seconda?

----------

## Wilbur Mercer

Non c'è nessun messaggio di errore, qualcuno di warning (2, o 3) ma mi sembra a posto, soprattutto ho cercato glx e dri ed è tutto ok.

Per lo xorg.conf, se poi togliendo qualcosa di importante non andasse più, come farei per ripristinare?

----------

## pingoo

 *Wilbur Mercer wrote:*   

> Non c'è nessun messaggio di errore, qualcuno di warning (2, o 3) ma mi sembra a posto, soprattutto ho cercato glx e dri ed è tutto ok.
> 
> Per lo xorg.conf, se poi togliendo qualcosa di importante non andasse più, come farei per ripristinare?

 

Ciao,

direi che puoi fare una copia di backup, es. cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.bak, e se hai problemi l'operazione inversa, cp xorg.conf.bak xorg.conf

Purtroppo non so invece darti info veramente utili  :Crying or Very sad: 

Bye

----------

## Wilbur Mercer

Allora, dopo essermi un po' documentato ho pensato di fare le seguenti cose in ordine:

1_ Compilare il kernel con Agpgart non come modulo ma nel kernel

2_ Provare a dare il comando "insmod radeon" prima della partenza di gnome

3_ Informarsi riguardo al driver (non è che io uso "fglrx" invece degli "ati" neccessari?)

4_ Cambiare lo xorg.conf mettendo load "dri" e load "glx" nella sezione Module (come nello xorg.conf di ubuntu, perfetto)

5_ Togliere man a mano le doppie sezioni dello xorg.conf e vedere se danno problemi

Pensate sia sensato?

----------

## darkmanPPT

ciao io ho una x300 come te, se ho ben capito ed è una cavolata far andare l'acc.

io uso i driver dell'ati (ati-drivers)

http://www.gentoo.it/doc/ati-radeon-faq.html

basta seguire questa guida e ti assicuro che funzionerà al primo colpo.

il driver si chiama fglrx, si..

ciao  :Wink: 

ps: con gli ultimi driver non fidarti di glxgears... non funzia bene. a me da 250 fps ma ti assicuro che è accelerata. in realtà va a 3000fps... mah glxgears è un po' scazzato  :Wink: 

capita...

----------

## Wilbur Mercer

Ho seguito questa guida

 *Quote:*   

> Il modulo "fglrx" potrebbe non essere stato caricato. Il modulo è necessario per l'accelerazione 3D ma non sempre viene caricato automaticamente da X. La cosa migliore è aggiungerlo al file /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.x, dove la x è la versione corretta del kernel. Questo assicura il caricamento del modulo fglrx prima dell'avvio di X. La voce relativa a fglrx deve essere posta dopo i moduli relativi all'AGP, se si stanno usando.

 

Senza effetto. Allora ho ricompilato il kernel con il modulo agpgart nel kernel (* non M), ma a "glxinfo | grep rendering" da sempre "No" e a "glxgers" rimangono 250 FTP, e si vede che va mooolto piano e a scatti.

Che fare?

----------

## cloc3

 *Wilbur Mercer wrote:*   

> "glxinfo | grep rendering" da sempre "No" e a "glxgers" rimangono 250 FTP, e si vede che va mooolto piano e a scatti.
> 
> Che fare?

 

Cosa ti dice ` cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep glx`?

e se fai ` cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep vesa`?

Ho ancora l'impressione che il tuo xorg.conf se lo scelga a caso, il driver, perchè le definizioni che avevi postato erano incoerenti tra loro.

Ma, se hai un xorg.conf funzionante in ubuntu, perché non parti da quello?

io faccio sempre così, parto dai cdrom e modifico una cosa alla volta.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Wilbur Mercer wrote:*   

> Allora, dopo essermi un po' documentato ho pensato di fare le seguenti cose in ordine:

 

scusa ma non bisognerebbe documentarsi prima di postare?    :Smile:   :Wink: 

----------

## Wilbur Mercer

```
andrea@metaphysica ~ $ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep glx

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

```

E sembra tutto ok no?

Mentre a cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep vesa non da risposta.

 *Quote:*   

> Ma, se hai un xorg.conf funzionante in ubuntu, perché non parti da quello?
> 
> io faccio sempre così, parto dai cdrom e modifico una cosa alla volta.

 

Ma allora posso direttamente copiare lo xorg.conf di ubuntu su quello di gentoo?

EDIT:

 *Quote:*   

> Wilbur Mercer ha scritto:
> 
> Allora, dopo essermi un po' documentato ho pensato di fare le seguenti cose in ordine:
> 
> scusa ma non bisognerebbe documentarsi prima di postare?  

 

Mi sono sbagliato, avrei dovuto dire dopo aver analizzato attentamente lo xorg.conf di ubuntu e dopo aver googlato in seguito a quello che mi era successo   :Wink: 

----------

## ArtX

io ho seguito questa guida

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers#Kernel_Configuration

e mi ha sempre funzionato e non ho mai avuto nessunissimo problema.

----------

## Wilbur Mercer

Ho segiuto la guida suggeritami da ArtX e sono riuscito a far partire la dri!  :Smile: 

Infatti questo è l'output a "glxgears":

```
andrea@metaphysica ~ $ glxgears

503 frames in 5.0 seconds = 100.439 FPS

499 frames in 5.0 seconds = 99.793 FPS

500 frames in 5.0 seconds = 99.993 FPS

500 frames in 5.0 seconds = 99.993 FPS

500 frames in 5.0 seconds = 99.993 FPS

421 frames in 5.0 seconds = 84.194 FPS

250 frames in 5.0 seconds = 49.997 FPS

andrea@metaphysica ~ $

```

(L'ultimo è a schermo intero)

Va velocissimo pulito e senza scatti.

@cloc3: poi metterò anche a punto lo xorg.conf come mi hai suggerito.

Grazie a tutti delle risposte!

----------

## cloc3

 *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*   

> Una guida potrebbe essere questa. 

 

@syntaxerrormmm   :Rolling Eyes:  :evidentemente, la tua guida non era buona coma quella di ArtX.

 :Smile:  meglio tardi. fai attenzione a leggere bene i consigli che ricevi, altrimenti si finisce davvero per non capire il problema che stai descrivendo.

alla prossima.

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> @syntaxerrormmm   :evidentemente, la tua guida non era buona coma quella di ArtX.

 Come si dice dalle mie parti, "eh pota..." L'importante è che sia riuscito.

Ciao.

----------

